# Nekogahara: Stray Cat Samurai



## rknight (Sep 9, 2018)

if you picked out this kickass manga from Hiroyuki Takei ( the creator of Shaman King! ) you are missing out!!!!

www.barnesandnoble.com: Nekogahara


----------

